# minor theft, destruction of property - filing a police report



## csm (Sep 5, 2019)

I was at a bank applying to open an account. I want to emphasize I have no criminal record, no negative credit history, no negative credit report.
After the customer service person ran a credit report on my name, it showed some sort of flag. The customer rep disappeared. A minute later the bank VP and Bank Security, both came up to me and said I was unwelcome there, that I cannot open an account, that I must leave. The bank VP took the customer service reps business card away from me, ripped it in half in front of me, and kept it. I went to reach for a new business card since I wanted to have a record of who I dealt with but the bank VP stopped me from getting a new one. I was polite at all times even though their demeanor was unfriendly, unwelcoming. They escorted me to the door but didnt physically touch me.

Apparently there is some sort of mix up or flag on my name. I tried to have a conversation with the 2 hostile demeanor employees to get to the bottom of this, but they didnt want to have any discussion.

What happens if I file a theft or destruction of property with the police on the business card? Will they take the report? Are they obligated to take the report? Can I press charges on the theft and destruction of the business card? Yes, I realize its minor, but the point is, it was still my property after the customer rep gave it to me. Even if someone steals a penny from you, it's still technically theft. I want to have a log of this minor theft. Advice and guidance on this?


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

csm said:


> What happens if I file a theft or destruction of property with the police on the business card?


They will laugh at you.


csm said:


> Will they take the report?


big negative on that one


csm said:


> Are they obligated to take the report?


also, no.


csm said:


> Yes, I realize its minor, but the point is, it was still my property after the customer rep gave it to me.


Best thing to do is say f-you under your breath and find a new bank. Its still the banks property and to be honest if you were try and push this issue any further it could be viewed by the court as a form of vexatious litigation and then it would be outright dismissed and you would be a laughing stock.

so... now tells us what really happened for you to get kick out of a bank?


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Like we don't get enough b******* all day now that said, 

come on Enlighten us.
I'm just going to go grab some popcorn


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I'll take things that never happened, for $200, Alex.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

I don’t know what bank you’re going to, but I’ve never heard of anything as outlandish as what you are describing.


----------



## csm (Sep 5, 2019)

How discouraging to read these negative responses, treating me the victim, as having done something wrong. Are all bank personnel angels? Are they immune from committing embezzlement, fraud, or destruction of property? Are they immune from violating the law while all consumers are guilty? Some of you on here give cops a bad reputation.

When someone is raped, robbed, or burglarized, do you accuse or blame the victim of fabricating the story? When the 5 year old kids are on the Do Not Fly List are they terrorists? Cops and bank personnel are never wrong, never make mistakes, never break laws or ethics themselves? Cops NEVER plant evidence on suspects?


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

csm said:


> How discouraging to read these negative responses, treating me the victim, as having done something wrong.


Ohhhh but you HAVE done something wrong...

You came here trolling with a complete fabrication. 
Not even a good one either.

Stay here while I get the troll-be-gone spray...


----------



## csm (Sep 5, 2019)

Right, and EVERYONE who claims rape made it up. EVERYONE who claims something was stolen gave/sold the item to get an insurance payout. EVERYONE who says a cop mistreated them is lying. Meanwhile, all cops are honest. Right?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

No bud, just you. Why don't you take a creative writing class and try again in six months. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Csm,

As a private citizen, you can go to your local courthouse and apply for a criminal compliant for the applicable laws that you believe were broken during your interaction. Even without knowing the names of who was involved, they should allow you to file against the bank location and specify it was the VP and whoever else you dealt with. 

It seems you are well aware that people are raped, robbed, assaulted, etc. You understand the severity of these listed crimes, don’t you? It’s inappropriate to compare the “victim” of somebody tearing up a business card to someone who has been a victim of rape. There is zero connection.

Joining an online police forum for professional advice on your encounter was not the proper way to vent your frustration. Contact a lawyer, or file a criminal complaint in court. Those are the correct avenues.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

AB7 said:


> It seems you are well aware that people are raped, robbed, assaulted, etc. You understand the severity of these listed crimes, don't you? It's inappropriate to compare the "victim" of somebody tearing up a business card to someone who has been a victim of rape. There is zero connection.
> 
> Joining an online police forum for professional advice on your encounter was not the proper way to vent your frustration. Contact a lawyer, or file a criminal complaint in court. Those are the correct avenues.


Actually, this is just bad fiction. Banks don't operate in such a manner, and if the OP truly thought there was some "mark" on its financial record, a retrieved business card is the least of its worries.

Besides - TECHNICALLY it's not even the OP's card!


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

This guys off his meds lol


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## csm (Sep 5, 2019)

It's pretty apparent of the obvious negative bias here against me. Sometimes business representatives do unethical and illegal things. I already face a disadvantage as a consumer against a business, since law enforcement would normally side with a bank, since banks occasionally call the police on people for passing bad checks, stolen id, or whatever the case may be. To be clear, its not a crime to be documenting what they are telling me. Apparently they retaliated against me by blacklisting me in their computer for my complaint against one of their employees who violated the rules, then lied to try to cover it up. Cops, lawyers, doctors, bank officials, judges all sometimes commit crimes. Not all are bad or good. Even cops face retaliation by other cops for documenting wrongdoing for other cops. Not all allegations are true, and not all allegations are false.

Cops too face retaliation against other cops. Are all cops liars for claiming retaliation?
Fired Tisbury sergeant alleges 'retaliation' - The Martha's Vineyard Times

However, when a person like myself if documenting what the bank is telling me, and a Senior VP doesnt want me documentating what transpires, then steals MY notes and rips them up, that is theft and destruction of MY property. Whether someone steals and rips up my personal notes or something far more valuable, both are theft and destruction of property.

Sure, there are crank cases that post on here, but not every allegation is a false report. I came here for help and advice, not to be dehumanized and belittled.

There are hundreds of examples of higher level bank employees charged with wrongdoing:
BANK EMBEZZLEMENT: Former Binghamton-area banker sentenced for embezzling client's money in New York
BINGHAMTON -- A former local bank manager will spend four years in federal prison for embezzling $410,000 in cash from a Dickinson man's safety deposit box, a judge said Tuesday
Former NFL Player and Former Bank Executive Sentenced for Ponzi Scheme and Money Laundering
Former Bank Vice President Convicted of Embezzling Money from Local Bank
Bank Employee Arrested and Charged with Bank Embezzlement
Former Bank Employee Charged with Embezzlement
Former Bank Vice President Sentenced for Embezzling
North Attleboro Bank Employee Sentences For Bank Fraud
Bank employee charged with embezzling $810k

If you were writing a report and someone grabs your notes and ripped them up, because they didnt want you documenting the situation, you certainly wouldnt tolerate that. Yet the majority of the posters on here are demeaning my claim. It doesnt reflect well on cops and makes me think far lesser of the group, as a whole.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

My friend is a bank manager with Bank of America, out of boredom I asked him if something like this would ever possibly happen in a bank. He laughed, and laughed, and laughed, and I had to hang up because he was laughing for 10 minutes straight.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Hush said:


> My friend is a bank manager with Bank of America, out of boredom I asked him if something like this would ever possibly happen in a bank. He laughed, and laughed, and laughed, and I had to hang up because he was laughing for 10 minutes straight.


We all know that - likely this troll does too.

My nickel is he's some wannabe copblock hero.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Let me just start by saying I am not a cop. Have never been a cop. Have never wanted to be a cop. With that said, kid you need to pull up your big (insert gender of choice) pants/panties, march yourself to the nearest hairstylist and ask for the can I see your manager haircut. Then you can call corporate on the branch and the employees and deal with it that way. 

Now giving you the benefit of the doubt that some variation of what you say happened actually happened. Let's look at your first post "I'm completely innocent. I had no idea why they were being mean to me." Now let's look at your last post where you mention a prior issue with one of their employees and that's why they "blacklisted" and were mean to you. In your first post you're upset over a business card that was "stolen" and destroyed. (By the way it would make no sense for any bank employee to rip it up since just taking it from you would accomplish the alleged goal.) Now it's suddenly "personal notes." Kid you have to keep your stories straight. Remember if you tell the truth you don't have to have a good memory and you can't even keep it straight from one post to the next. So let me put my spin on what happened if it happened. You had an issue with the bank before and you're probably a well known pain the ass at the bank. You went in figuring you'd tweak them a bit and they tossed you out.

Oh and your "I'm a victim" and trying to equate your story to actual victims of real crimes is beyond stupid. I can't even muster a bless your heart for your stupidity mainly because I think you're an asshole not just dumb. There is no way anyone with a room temperature IQ would expect a serious response to your idiotic post.


----------



## csm (Sep 5, 2019)

Right, bank employees never do anything wrong, same as cops never do anything wrong. All bank employees and cops that have been charged with a crime were all unfairly charged because they are all automatically above the law, and couldnt possibly ever do anything wrong. 

My personal notes were on business cards, papers. 

Bank employees sometimes steal identities, sometimes steal money through embezzlement. So its impossible that they would steal my papers? Certainly there have been many in the industry who have done far worse. What do I have to gain by making up such a story that they took my notes?

If someone blows the whistle on a financial institution. and they retaliate against that individual, its impossible that the individual is innocent?

Following the logic of the responders on here, anyone in authority is to be believed, whether its a cop or a bank employee. If its a cop exposing dirty cops, its the fired cop who is in the wrong, while those accused are innocent. Thanks for explaining the thin blue line to me. I didnt want to believe that cops cover up for other cops, but I have seen the way of thinking on here. 

All the time, in all kinds of industries there are cases of someone blowing the whistle on wrongdoing and those in charge blacklist and retaliate against the person who reported them. Yet the bank did nothing wrong by taking my personal notes that I was using to document the interaction? I could add that they had invited me to come in to straighten out the issue, but it was a trap since they had no intention of doing anything to resolve the matter. They mentioned how I had reported them to the regulator.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Now that that drivel is out of the way, why don't you just spill what your real problem is. And how about the bank, the bank manager's name, and your name while you're at it resume cover Maine directions.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

csm said:


> Right, bank employees never do anything wrong, same as cops never do anything wrong. All bank employees and cops that have been charged with a crime were all unfairly charged because they are all automatically above the law, and couldnt possibly ever do anything wrong.


NOBODY says anyone is infallible.... but we ARE saying you're very obviously full of BS and you're making this up.


----------



## Bananaman (Apr 8, 2019)

Did you just compare ripping up a business card....to rape?

Next.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

It's the "hard sell" that breaks out the BS meter from people who get lied to everyday.

Or as they say in the hood, "your s**t is weak"


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I've changed my mind. You're not an asshole, you're insane. You have knickers in a twist because no one here believed your innocent, woe is me, the big old bank people were mean to me when all I was trying to do was open an account and it turns out there is way more to this story. Remember what I said about a good memory kid? Just get to the truth and stop trying to bullshit people. No one here has said that banks don't make mistakes or that bank employees are always right. You're the one that went off the deep end comparing your story to rape and other things that are far more serious than a dispute with a bank. You've done some serious mental gymnastics in your posts. 

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that you did try to file a report with the police before you even came here and they declined to take a report. It's almost as though police departments would rather use their limited resources to help victims of actual crimes. Think about it for a second (or as long as you need for this to sink in) how much are a free business card and a couple pieces of paper worth? You want them to take time and resources away from victims of rape, robbery, assault, identity theft, etc for "destruction of property" with an actual value of less than 25 cents. It's going to cost the department more in ink and paper just to document your rant. From your own posts this is nothing more than a bank matter that you have to escalate to people higher up in the bank. If there was actual an criminal act by bank employees; then, explain it. Otherwise you have nothing but a story that wouldn't even make a compelling episode of Hot Bench.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

I don’t think that we had gold like this in years.

The fact that this person is choosing ripped business cards as the hell they wish to dial in, it’s absolute comedy.

Can you please stop beating the drum of “all bankers/cops don’t do anything wrong” it’s getting old and tiresome, you need some new material to continue this charade 

Good luck in the 85th


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

Guys cmon, we ignore the ripping up of the business card next thing you know the whole neighborhoods gone to shit. Haven’t you ever heard of broken windows


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

I had some old bidness cards I ripped up.

Now I feel bad.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I once asked for change of a $20 at a bank where I did not have an account. The Branch Manager came from his desk and kicked me. Then 3 bank security guards began to beat me with their sap gloves until the tellers came out and raped me. Ok, so I had no problem with being raped by the female tellers, but when the two MALE tellers got to me, I was a little put out.

After all this, I was dragged from the bank and thrown into the street at the exact moment the armored car was pulling up to pick up cash. They ran over my left leg, crushing it and refused to move until they had finished the job at the bank. Once they left, I went to the emergency room (a hell of a long crawl as it was two towns away) where I was told that the bank manager had called them and instead of actually taking care of me, the ER staff simply made a splint of newspapers and sticks and kicked me out with two aspirin. No, they never gave me water to wash down the aspirin, those bastards!

I would have LOVED to have a business card ripped up in front of me. I still walk with a horrible limp these 10 years later.

I'm bored. I think I'll take a nap now.

One last thing, csm, are you with that crazy First Amendment group that's been harassing cops all over eastern Mass or are you a rogue nutjob?


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Y'all owe me a coffee!! I've done spewed mine reading this!!

Kilvy - you really should write a comedy column!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

We're 29 posts in. We'll end this with Kilvinsky's high note before the OP comes back again and posts something even more ridiculous.


----------

